# Finger Picking - Beginner Pieces



## AdamMaz (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm looking for some new pieces to play as I really have no delved myself into learning more parts. I am capable of using up to my ring finger rather comfortably, no pinky yet.

6-String btw.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 28, 2009)

Are you looking for classical or just fingerpicked songs in general?

If the latter, Face of Melinda by Opeth is a nice song that really helped me, if that's your kind of thing


----------



## AdamMaz (Nov 28, 2009)

Finger picking in general, I just figured it was dubbed as classical guitar.

That actually fits the bill, I can't believe I haven't thought of that song before.


----------



## Fred (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah, lots of the acoustic Opeth interludes are nice and simple ways to get into that style of playing. The first fingerstyle piece I learnt was "Things Behind The Sun" by Nick Drake, which I'd also recommend - great song and not too hard to start off with, without being unbearably easy!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 28, 2009)

Classical players actually don't use their pinky for plucking... well, you can, though it's not common practice. Flamenco players do however and it's usually used for those 4 finger flicking strums. 

As for songs/pieces, assuming you already know Nothing Else Matters, definitely some of the Opeth stuff. And you can also check out some of the Scorpions ballads like Still Loving You, Born to Touch your Feelings, etc... they've got plenty.  There's Dee and Revelation Mother Earth by Randy Rhodes as well (slightly intermediate). 

Also check out some James Taylor stuff. Not too difficult. 

For actual classical songs, Waiting for Dawn by Andrew York is pretty easy too.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 28, 2009)

Bloody Inferno's right; most fingerstyle players don't use the pinky at all, and flamenco players only use it for rasguedos (the finger-flicking strums he mentioned).

'Lagrima' by Tarrega is a really nice, straightforward classical piece that'll help you get both hands working fairly quickly. Here's tablature...

Francisco Tarrega Free Score w Tab Lagrima

...And a video ...



'Tears in the Rain' by Satch would be another good one, although there are some deceptively tricky chords in there.


----------

